# next project



## Ryan 4 custom (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello all, I'm back at it again. I'm now building a5/6x6/8 exterior door. Material will be solid African mahogany. 1 3/4 x3/0 operator with approx 12" side lights. Need to know some info. Would any body know how i need to acclimate this material properly? Obviously half the thickness will be interior and half exterior. Could use all advise. I have a decent shop not heated when not in use. I do have a basement adjacent to it with space to store the material planed to a nominal dim for acclimation. Any thoughts would be great. Moisture content etc. thank you all

Ryan


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think I would go the "solid" route. I am not a door expert, but built my share. Most doors you find today are a laminated arrangement, i think for stability and cost savings (if inner layers are secondary wood). 1 3/4 gives you plenty to work with.


----------



## Ryan 4 custom (Jan 28, 2013)

Agreed but a customer gets what a customer wants so to speak. Was just wondering about the acclimation process?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i can't imagine an acclimation process that would prepare the wood for what it is going to be exposed to: winter heat/dry inside, cold outside; summer hot/humid ourside, a/c inside. other than looking for "old" growth - which may prove to be more stable.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

+1 with Tim. There's no acclimating process that'll help in this application. 
I'd try to use only straight-grained heartwood for the stiles and rails if at all possible, it'll be a bit more stable. 
As long as the door is built well, (tight glue joints, no short cuts, etc) I think the key to longevity here is going to be in your finish. And afterword, in how well your customer keeps up with it.


----------



## windygorge (Feb 20, 2013)

Make it out of mahogany, but clad it with metal. :laughing:

I can't wait to see the pics. Keep us posted


----------



## Ryan4Custom (Mar 18, 2013)

I will do it. I've got everything prepared so next time you hear from me it will be finished thank you everybody for you input. This will be quite the project I can't wait to show. I will post pics as I'm building it.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

It took 3 different trips to the sawmill after planning down 8/4 stock to find that it warped after 3 days. Finally on the 3rd trip the sawyer found some 8/4 that had been tucked away for about 3 years under a pile. This planed down and kept its straightness in the same situation you have. Heated shop during the day and not at night. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Ryan4Custom (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks awesome buddy. That looks like my shop. Heated, during the day got it. Thank you very much. 


Ryan 

Hey what kind of wood were you using to create that door? It looks like mahogany along with oak is that correct?


----------



## Ryan4Custom (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm getting ready to start this door as soon as this week, I'm finishing up a pub table right now that was previously a dining room table that was distressed by hand by some one else and I am now matching up the distressing technique as well as the stain color. I've cut the table top down from 38 1/2 " wide to 30" wide and took a 14" off in length. As you can see in the pics I'm set to cut and I've done a sample of the distressing. My table top has been cut , joined and reglued and clamped. More pics to come at days end.

Ryan


----------



## Ryan4Custom (Mar 18, 2013)

So I have fashioned my legs and laid out for my through mortises. My legs will extend up through the table top. The table top will rest on the shoulders of my tenon at the top of each leg. I still have to distress each leg an obviously stain all parts. I'm gong to put cross members in between each set of legs at either end then a runner between the cross members. Hope to have a sturdy pub table by days end. More to come later. Got to take some more pics.


----------



## Ryan4Custom (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey every one just adding some more pics. I've finished the mortises and I have completed the distressing I will post a few more of the finished table by the end of the week. Enjoy


----------

